# REHOME: Bay City, MI: Lion Head- RESOLVED!



## 76white02 (Jan 30, 2008)

Sadly, I think I need to find a new home for my Amina. I am a student and I work full time so I just don't have the time to show her a nice warm loving home. When I got her last July, I didn't work full time so planned on house training her. Well I started my full time job and I'm just not home enough. This truely breaks my heart. 

She is very curious and kind. She always needs to know what you are doing when you are around her. She is litter trained. 

I am located in Bay City, Michigan. I used to be a member of rabbitsonly and figured this was the best place to come for someone loving to adopt her. 

I can be contacted at [email protected]

I dont really want to put a price on her, I find it wrong to label her with a price.


----------



## Haley (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi there! Im also located in Michigan 

Is she spayed? If so, have you thought of just getting her a friend to keep her company when you arent home? It seems like she has a nice run area which would be big enough for two bunnies. 

I work part time and go to school full time so Im not home a lot either and I have 6 bunnies here. Once they have a buddy they dont seem to even notice much if you arent around. 

Theres just so many bunnies in Michigan that need homes right now  If you really feel like you must rehome her, we'll do everything we can to help. But it just seems like you care for her a lot and she might be better off staying with you, even if you arent always around. 

Haley


----------



## pla725 (Jan 30, 2008)

Have you thought about getting her a companion? She might like the company.


----------



## 76white02 (Jan 30, 2008)

no, she is not spayed.. I think getting her a companion might just dig me a deeper hole. I mean I have fish, I have a cat, I have a golden retreiver. If I can't find anyone to adopt her, I won't dump her off somewhere, I will just try to make best of the situation. I just think it will be best for her.


----------



## Haley (Jan 30, 2008)

Do you have any more pictures of her close up? That might help. Also, posting at vet's offices with a picture is good too. 

We have a list of questions at the top of this rescue section so you can screen potential adopters. Im sure you know you have to be very careful in MI because a lot of people will just get tired of a bunny and throw her out in a hutch. Ive been thinking of the hutch bunnies in this cold weather and it breaks my heart.


----------



## 76white02 (Jan 30, 2008)

this is her when I first got her. She is a little bit bigger now.


----------



## Evey (Jan 30, 2008)

*76white02 wrote: *


> this is her when I first got her. She is a little bit bigger now.


I just wanted to say that she looks adorable! I really hope this works out for the both of you


----------



## Pipp (Jan 30, 2008)

I know you have the best of intentions, but really what's best for her is for her to stay in the home she knows with a few extra distractions like toys and a mate (neutered of course). 

Keep in mind that if he does get a new home, that's one less spot for a shelter bunny on a euthanasia list. The number of homes are very verylimited, andthere are far more surrendered or abandoned bunnies thanspaces. 

I also changed the title, we don't allow sales on this list, just adoptions. The difference is that adoption homes are carefully scrutinized, theadopter has to agree to get the bunny spayed,and the rehomer agrees to take the bunny back if at any point the new home doesn't work out. 

An adoption fee is recommended to make sure the inquiries are serious, but in the case of an unspayed girl, the money really should be given in trust to a vet to pay for a spay, or at least donated to a shelter or rescue.

Hope it all works out! 


PS: She is one cute bunny! 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi! I couldn't resist peeking at this thread because I'm a lionhead breeder and I have such a soft spot in my heart for them. I'd like to make a few comments based upon what I've been reading in your thread here.

First of all - I'm not saying "don't rehome your bunny" or "you're a bad person if you rehome your bunny". I hope you understand that.

But I find that many times people think, "I'm not doing enough for my rabbit" or "My rabbit needs a better home" when they don't realize what a good home they are providing.

I looked at your cage set up and I've got to say "WOW". Most of my lionheads would be thrilled to have an area that large to play in. Your lionhead is not lacking in space for exercise and you should not feel guilty that she is "too" penned up. She has plenty of room for binkying and playing.

I think you need to remember that most rabbits will sleep during the day and play in the early morning and late afternoon/early evening. They aren't "high need" animals like a dog that needs to be walked a few times per day. (Not knocking dogs here). But you've met her need for space to run and play in...and done a great job.

Some things that might make your bunny happier are a companion - and a few more toys. With that - your rabbit will probably think she's in seventh heaven...

Here are some suggestions for toys that I find my lionheads like:


cat toys with bells inside (I can't tell if she has one)
an old phone book she can shred and rip up
toilet paper roll with hay inside
wooden chew sticks
possibly hang a parrot type toy w/ bell or wooden chews from the side of her cage
plastic key rings like babies have in the infant section of stores
You are already providing her with everything she needs for a HEALTHY life...I think all it would take for a slightly happier life - might be a buddy who will groom her and play with her and get along with her. It is amazing to watch animals who are bonded together - it is like they need us humans for food and to clean the litter box...but their bondmate meets so many of their other needs. 

You're giving her an excellent home and I hope my suggestions have helped in some way. I'm sorry they weren't ideas for rehoming her - if you really insist on doing that - I would encourage you to see if vet's offices will let you put up pictures or something - that way you are finding people who already provide good health care for their animals who would be considering her.

Good luck in whatever you decide.

Peg


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 30, 2008)

*Pipp wrote: *


> I know you have the best of intentions, but really what's best for her is for her to stay in the home she knows with a few extra distractions like toys and a mate (neutered of course).
> 
> Keep in mind that if he does get a new home, that's one less spot for a shelter bunny on a euthanasia list. The number of homes are very verylimited, andthere are far more surrendered or abandoned bunnies thanspaces.
> 
> ...



I just want to say that I totally agree with the first paragraph here. It's so hard on buns as they don't like change at all. The shelter situations are not good at this time either like mentioned above, and she really has a good home with you, considering.

I also agree with everything Peg said.

If you could maybe just try adding a few of these ideas and see how it goes for awhile. I think the cage/pen area you have is great! Any bun would be lucky to have that alone as opposed to asmall cage, which for some buns, that's all they see their entire lives.

Maybe just think about it, make a couple changes and see how it goes and how you feel about it. Keep us posted.


----------



## 76white02 (Jan 30, 2008)

I will take all the advice and give it some more time. This weekend I will try and make her home a little bit better. I would love to get her a companion for her sake, but I don't think it will be the best idea for me personally. What if they take aggression on eachother? if she a female do I get another female or a fixed male? 

Sometimes she seems to express her agression against me like "you dont pay enough attention to me!" when I change her water or clean her litter box she will nudge me with her mouth like she wants to bite me. Not always, but it has happened. What can I do to help this? and does this mean shes mad at me?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 30, 2008)

You'd want a neutered male, that way you don't have to entale the costs.

She's nudging you? Means likely, that she likes the attention from you. Is she "chinning" you or nudging? Either way, both are good. Chinning means she's claiming you as hers, she owns you. So glad to see you'll work with her. I hope it all works out for everyone.


----------



## Pipp (Jan 30, 2008)

She's just being territorial, you're invading HER space. Young, unspayed females are particularly prone to that. Best to distract her with something before you 'mess with her stuff'.Give her a bit of apple ora few oat flakes.

If you spend enough time with her and act like a bunny -- relate to her while on the ground,restrain her as little as possible,but maybe clean out thecorner of her eyes with a gentle finger,stroke her ears and nose, she'll probably 'bond' with you and you'll have a sweet little bunny.(Honestly, spaying her will REALLY help).

If you can't do that, best to contact a rescue and check out some bunny 'dates'. You can't really bring another rabbit into HER territory without some attitude, it's way better to take herelsewhere to meet another bunny and see how they get along. Many willbond completely on the car-ride home -- partners in stress! And many shelters will actually do the bonding for you and send you home with asweet, happy couple. 

Honestly, I find two are as easy as one. They even keep each other healthier, nipping abscesses and other problemsin the bud while grooming, reducing stress, etc. 

But play it by ear, you know what's best for you. 



sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Haley (Jan 31, 2008)

Also, feel free to message me anytime if you need anything


----------



## trailsend (Feb 1, 2008)

I just want to say - I agree, you really should consider getting her a bunny buddy. I have a lot of rabbits surrendered to me by owners who tell me they just don't have time... Many of them are very upset about it and seem like they don't want to give their rabbit up which leads me to ask them why they are doing it exactly... they have lots of answers, and usually the problems are really easily fixable. 

I know you want to do the best thing for your bun and love her, so please consider getting a bunny buddy and keeping her with you where she is happy and loved. If you decide you can't do that, that is fine too, but just think it over carefully and be careful when rehoming her. 

Her area looks really nice, and with a buddy she'll be just fine while you are away tending to other things in your life. She's a lovely girl.


----------



## katt (Feb 3, 2008)

i just wanted to say i agree with everyone. from the perspective of that i rehomed my bonded pair, then a month later i had to take them back because my male was SO unhappy without me in his life (i won't go into the story here, as it has been told many times on this board).

one thing to consider, is that there are a number of full rabbit rescues in the state, have you considered talking to them about doing a foster-to-adopt? it is were you foster a bunny, and if he/she ends up working out in your household, with your other bun, then you adopt, if not, well you were giving a great home to a needy bun for a while!

haley would have more information on this, as i don't work with a rescue, and stuff.


----------



## Haley (Mar 27, 2008)

Just wondering how your girl was doing and if things are going any better?


----------



## 76white02 (Apr 16, 2008)

Things are going a bit better. I still consider getting her a friend, but it makes me nervous. Maybe one of these days I will give in because I want her to be the happiest she can be!

I have been keeping her busy with phone books, all sorts of new toys and I made her space a bit bigger.


----------



## superchar42 (Apr 16, 2008)

What a great setup you have for her!
Plus, she's so stinkin adorable. I'm in Mt. Pleasant, so PM me if you need anything.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 16, 2008)

Amina is living large!!! I absolutely love your set-up; what more can a bunny ask for. I think some bunny dates are in order. That space is plenty big enough for two! I recommend contacting Haley and setting up some dates at Midwest.


----------



## Haley (Apr 16, 2008)

I do have a few eligible bachelors here too! lol

Her setup is awesome!

Has she been spayed yet? That really helps with behavior.


----------



## 76white02 (Apr 16, 2008)

She has not been spayed yet. I am having a bit of trouble finding a vet that can do it. One vet qouted me $75 until they found out she was female then they said they weren't sure if they could do it. Hmmm.

I will get her spayed then begin to consider a friend. I thought her space was too small for two, but by the sounds of it, I was wrong!


----------



## Haley (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey I have an idea if you would want to do this- Im going to have to schedule a spay for a female who is coming here hopefully this weekend. Im hoping to get her in next week for a spay. 

I have to drive down to near Plymouth to have her spayed since the vets around here charge upwards of 300. The vet there works with our rescue and charges like 80 for a spay. If you wanted, I could take your girl with me when I go down. But you'd have to bring her here (near Flint) sometime before next week. Just a thought...


----------



## trailsend (Apr 16, 2008)

Good idea Haley! I just wanted to say that I am glad to read that your girl is still with you and WOW her space is great, it's huge, way more than most bunnies have. I think a bunny buddy would be perfect - but either way she has a great set up. You did a really great job with it :biggrin2:


----------



## 76white02 (Apr 17, 2008)

What day would you need me to bring Amina down if she were to go with you? I may be able to go ahead with it and where near flint are you? 



Just let me know!


----------



## Haley (Apr 17, 2008)

Well if everything went as planned and I can get this girl bunny this weekend, I'd like to have her spayed Thursday but I have to be there very early.

So she could come any day before then and she can stay for a few days after if need be. That vet charges 85 fora spay 

Oh and I livein Grand Blanc.


----------



## superchar42 (Apr 17, 2008)

Also, if that doesn't work, I think MSU has relatively inexpensive spays through their veterinary teaching hospital.


----------



## lilbitsmom (Apr 17, 2008)

*superchar42 wrote: *


> Also, if that doesn't work, I think MSU has relatively inexpensive spays through their veterinary teaching hospital.



You have a bunny girl named Brigitte. Did you get her from Midwest Rabbit R&R?

Laura


----------



## lilbitsmom (Apr 17, 2008)

I ask because I know that you were having some health issues with her and I'm really curious how she is doing.

My daughter and I almost adopted Brigitte last June, but we weren't fast enough. You scooped her up instead. We were happy to hear that she got a good home, but saddened to hear recently that she has been ill.

How is she?

Laura


----------



## Haley (Apr 17, 2008)

Here Laura:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=35112&forum_id=6

:biggrin2:


----------



## juliew19673 (Apr 17, 2008)

Are you available to come out to Los Angeles and build my bun Baxter! a new play area? Thats fantastic! 

So funny, I went through the exact same thing last week and after getting much the same advice from individuals on this forum - all has gone really, really well. So your not alone in worry and at least you know the advice they give does work.

Good luck and send more photos please..


----------



## lilbitsmom (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks Haley! Appreciate it.


----------



## 76white02 (Apr 19, 2008)

She is taking a trip down to Haley's tomorrow for her spay later on in the week. Then when the time allows (after proper healing and equalization of her horomones) I think she will be going on some dates to find a pal! 

Thanks everyone for the kind words of encouragement and special thanks to Haley for being so generous!


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 19, 2008)

Wonderful! Good to hear you are going to be able to keep her and get her a buddy


----------



## Haley (Apr 20, 2008)

Shes here and shes settling in nicely! She is a very sweet girl (and very very tiny!). She and Karat/Amber are in the same room so we'll see how that works. For now she seems to be ok with it. 

Zach, is was so nice to meet you. I'll keep you posted this week on how shes doing and how the spay goes on Thursday


----------



## 76white02 (Apr 20, 2008)

it was nice meeting you too! It feels good to know Amina is in good hands. Tell her I said Hi! 

I can't get over how cute all of your bunnies are, Biggie Max basically melted me.


----------



## kirst3buns (Apr 21, 2008)

:biggrin2:Biggie Max certainly has a way of doing that! He is such a sweetheart!



> Biggie Max basically melted me.



I'll be thinking of Amber & Amina on Thursday - good luck girls.


----------



## Becca (Apr 21, 2008)

Good luck in your new (and amzing) home Amina


----------



## Haley (Apr 21, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> Good luck in your new (and amzing) home Amina


Shes actually staying put! Her daddy is prettyawesome and has decided to just have her spayed and get her lots of toys..and hopefully a boyfriend soon! Shes just at my place for her spay and then shes going back home


----------

